# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: ارسال و دریافت فکس در ویندوز ویستا

## pooyamirzapour

دوستان عزیز چه طور می تونم تو ویستا   fax بفرستم و دریافت کنم ؟ ویندوزه من   fxscomex.dll
   رو نداره  و رجیستر هم نمی شه
ممنون می شم کمک کنید

----------


## pooyamirzapour

دوستان اگه  امکان داره بگن کامپوننتی یا dllای نو ویستا واسه برنامه فکس  با vbهست?

----------


## Dariuosh

ببين اين به کارت مياد
http://files.dll-vista.com/dllvista-fxscomex.dll.zip

----------


## aminnia

با عرض  سلام و تشکر خدمت دوستان

بعد از مدت ها  سرچ این تنها مطلبی هست که در مورد فکس در ویستا پیدا کردم

راستش من هم مدت زیادیه که مشکل دارم 

یعنی نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم

مثل ویندوز اکس پی هم که فکس سرویس  و ... نداره.

لطفا دوستانی که مطلع هستند راهنمایی بفرمایند تا حداقل یک مطلب در سایت های فارسی در این مورد 

وجود داشته  باشه.

من برنامه اسنپی فکس رو که با ویستا هم سازگار  هست نصب کردم . ولی موقع شروع می گه فایل های 

لازم وجود نداره.

لطفا چنانچه در این سایت کسی اطلاع داره مراحل کار رو برای دوستان  شرح بده

پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم.

----------


## aminnia

از دوستان اگر کسی نحوه کار رو بلده لطفا دریغ نکنه



جای دوری نمی ره

----------


## sh

> مثل ویندوز اکس پی هم که فکس سرویس و ... نداره


برای برنامه نویسی لازمه شناخت کاملی از ویندوز داشته باشی. به Control Panle برو در قسمت Add/Remove Program دکمه Add/Remove Windows Component رو بزن و سرویس فکس رو نصب کن و بعد براحتی از توابع آن در محیط برنامه نویسی استفاده کن


البته خود ویندوز ویستا هم نرم افزار داخلی برای اینکار داره که از طریق لینک زیر میتونی مراحل کار را بخوانی 

http://www.ehow.com/how_2029566_send-fax-vista.html


و با کمی کنجکاوی میوتنی توابع مربوط به ویندوز ویستا را هم مورد استفاده قرار بدی

----------


## amir5670

دوستان كسي بلده راه اندازي Fax از ويستا به من بگه ؟ هرچي گشتم پيدا نكردم !

----------


## taghvajou

سلام 
دوستان حواستون باشه که تنها بعضی از نسخه های ویستا مثل بیزنس و آلتیمیت قابلیت دریافت فکس رو داره و در بقیه نیست و حتی نمیشه رجیستر کرد

----------


## mehdi_RM

من فقط يك نمونه كد براي ارسال فكس را مي توانم بنويسم البته يك گله دارم كه من كلمه عبور رو فراموش كردم اما هر چه تقاضاي پيگيري مي كنم كسي محل نمي دهد .http://www.barnamenevis.org/im.../yahoo/107.gif
فقط ابتدا به Reference هاي برنامه تون FAXCOMEX.dll  رو اضافه كنيد و كد زير براي ارسال فكس است:
FaxServer tmp_Fax = new FaxServerClass();
            try
            {            
                tmp_Fax.Connect(System.Environment.MachineName);
                FaxDoc Doc = (FaxDoc)tmp_Fax.CreateDocument(txtPath.Text.Trim()  );
                Doc.FaxNumber = txtFaxNumber.Text.Trim();
                Doc.RecipientName = txtRecipientHuman.Text.Trim();
                Doc.Send();

            }
            catch(Exception tmp)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(tmp.Message);
            }
            tmp_Fax.Disconnect)(();

----------

